# ...and here it is, finally!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

After a long time waiting, my coffee corner. Although there was a late land grab on the left side!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Excellent! Looks great.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Looking good. Might want to swap sides with your grinder as might give you a bit more room to steam milk and avoid too much steam around the beans in the hopper / grinder in general.

Very nice and like the top.

John


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

johnealey said:


> Looking good. Might want to swap sides with your grinder as might give you a bit more room to steam milk and avoid too much steam around the beans in the hopper / grinder in general.
> 
> Very nice and like the top.
> 
> John


Thank you, yes a good point re swapping over sides. I'll give that go.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Great combination,, and how nice does it look in your setting !







The lack of exposed power cables makes me happy

Stunning, I think that S\S draw that it sits on really brings it together. Never considered one of those until now


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> After a long time waiting, my coffee corner. Although there was a late land grab on the left side!!
> View attachment 22275


On first read I thought: That really is minimalist


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Drewster said:


> On first read I thought: That really is minimalist


Ha, ha! Yes it looks that way but I just put a few things out for the piccy. Usually less clut!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> Ha, ha! Yes it looks that way but I just put a few things out for the piccy. Usually less clut!


I think he actually meant the same as I thought, which is... "You just have a slate and a cup"


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Missy said:


> I think he actually meant the same as I thought, which is... "You just have a slate and a cup"


Ah! Silly me.........


----------



## deedee2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice setup!


----------

